# Config. Cisco Catalyst 2950 with static IP?



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I want to configure my Catalyst 2950 switch with a static IP in the scope of 192.168.1.x (most probably 192.168.1.2) which will then happily route traffic onto machines and printers that will carry static IP's in the same scope (192.168.1.3 etc.)...

Basically.... I already have a firewall acting as a DHCP server so don't need to switch to act as one (assuming it can even act as a DHCP server!)

I just want the switch to pass on the traffic... is it simply a case of setting the switch to have an IP of 192.168.1.2 or are there other things required?

can anyone advise or link me to some useful resources?

Many thanks


----------



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Think this should actually come under the routing section...

Can an admin please move?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

This is not routing btw but ok

interface vlan 1 
ip address 192.168.1.3 255.255.255.0 
no shutdown – required to activate the management address 
exit 
ip default-gateway 192.168.1.1


----------

